# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Limitation de taille champ TEXT Mysql

## debido67

Salut tout le monde.

J'cris ce message parce que j'ai un petit soucis avec mes applications web, je m'explique.

J'ai dvelopp un CMS permettant  nos clients de pouvoir diter le contenu de leur site. J'utilise FCKEditor pour leur permettre de modifier le contenu, tout en leur permettant de le mettre en forme. Jusque l, aucun problme, le contenu est enregistr dans une base de donnes MySQL, en format TEXT dans la table concerne.

Cependant, j'ai fait un test en voulant copier / coller un contenu issu de www.lipsum.com, et c'est l que a me pose problme. J'ai copi / coll 3 / 4 fois le contenu gnr (Generated 50 paragraphs, 5960 words, 39970 bytes of Lorem Ipsum), mais lors de l'enregistrement, un morceau du contenu disparait, surement trop long.

J'ai test en rajoutant directement dans la base de donnes du texte supplmentaire, mais je ne pouvais pas (Warning: #1265 Data truncated for column 'contenu' at row 1), ce qui me fait penser que le problme vient de MySQL, mais comme il s'agit d'une application web, utilisant PHP5, FCKEditor... je me suis permis de poster ce problme ici.

----------


## julp

Type TEXT c'est au maximum 65535 octets. Donc a reprsente bien moins de caractres lors de l'usage d'un jeu de caractres multi-octets comme UTF-8, bien videmment.

Il faut passer aux tailles au-dessus si c'est insuffisant (cf lien).

----------


## debido67

Merci de ta rponse julp, je ne connaissais pas les types MEDIUMTEXT et LONGTEXT, mais leur existence arrange bien mes affaires. Je pensais que TEXT tait le type le plus long existant dans MySQL.

Encore merci pour l'efficacit et la rapidit de ta rponse.

A bientt

----------

